
eBay Acquiring StumbleUpon - veritas
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/18/stumbleupon-signs-term-sheet-to-be-acquired/
======
wschroter
Think of ebay using it's $40m as a permanent ad placement for it's own
products and services. It's not that far off in that context.

Plus if it actually becomes a real company and has value, then it's a big
deal.

$40m isn't too much money for a decent bet. $4 billion (a la Skype - uh, yeah)

------
jkush
What is Ebay doing with stumbleupon? Doesn't seem to fit with their business.
Not in any way I can see at least.

~~~
jkush
From: <http://gigaom.com/2007/04/18/ebay-likely-buyer-for-
stumbleupon/#more-8780>

"By marrying the (StumbleUpon) toolbar to Skype client, eBay can do an end run
around Googles dominance of the search business. A simple search box inside
Skype client is all it would take. It is not that far fetched: Skype has been
slowly integrating various different services (including PayPal) into its
client, and slowly becoming eBays desktop backdoor."

~~~
Sam_Odio
A search box inside skype? Based on that logic, we should be putting internet
search boxes inside everything....

What about a search box inside iChat, iCal, and iPhoto too? genius...

~~~
danielha
It's all speculation at this point. I'm not a user of StumbleUpon, so correct
me if I'm off base here, but I can see utilizing SU's site discovery tech for
something in eBay's space, such as product or brand discovery.

Even if the acquisition has little to do with eBay's core business, it's easy
to see that companies are always looking for expansionary development.

